

How to Build Content That Converts Into Users  - bonzoesc
http://b.lesseverything.com/2011/1/26/how-to-build-content-that-converts-into-users

======
jonpaul
When the author wrote:

 _"User" - Stop using this word. They are people. Customers. Writing for a
person might make your copy more clear and pointed._

... and then proceeded to use the word "user" repeatedly throughout the
article, I found his advice less useful. Almost hypocritical. It's almost like
he wasn't taking his own advice.

Meta-comment: I'm not sure I understand the hatred towards the word "user." I
think people have come to accept that it literally means people who use your
software. Sort of like when we call people "drivers", "runners", "workers",
etc.

Thoughts?

------
wccrawford
You can't turn content into users. You can, however, create content that
attracts or keeps users.

As for the word 'User', it's more correct than the alternatives. 'Customers'
are where you get your revenue from. Free and/or ad-supported? You users
aren't your customers. Sure, they're 'people' too, but so is everyone who
doesn't use your product.

And despite Ty's triple post about video, I think videos are almost always
horrible. Don't do a video if you can't adequately show your product with
it... And don't rely on JUST a video. You'll miss everyone who doesn't have 10
minutes of time to waste. (And for the love of money, don't make it longer
than 10 minutes!)

~~~
rubeng
Videos are great as a supplement but they should be kept to 1 minute. Mine is
1:30 and it's still longer than I'd like.

~~~
wccrawford
I went with '10' because some things really can't be done in 1, and 10 minutes
is the absolute most I would ever consider watching for something to sell me
on something. It's pretty hard to get me to watch advertisements in the first
place.

------
poutine
One key perhaps is not to link to articles that say "Sorry, couldn't find what
you were looking for!", but maybe that's just me. :)

~~~
lessallan
fixed

------
auston
Writing effective copy is hard, the section "Place keywords" was pretty
interesting, although I guess some people would say it's common sense.

------
miriamglassman
Great article.What I like most is that for each point there are quality
examples."Seeing" it done right was the most helpful part for me.

------
hippo33
Nice article with great links! Added bonus: have any data/conversion #s you
can share from things that you guys have tried? :)

~~~
lessallan
My next couple articles will go into A/B testing and conversion numbers. Stay
tuned.

~~~
hippo33
awesome!

------
bitwize
Saying "content converts into users" is like saying "meat converts into
flies".

------
arocco
Awesome article Allan. Excellent insight into many of the problems with app
sites today.

------
lou1492
I always enjoy your posts, due to the fact that they typically provide
insightful points of view that often go against conventional wisdom.

